# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  في حضرة السوسنة السوداء

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]




اجتمعت كل من الخزامى والنفل والترمس البري وبخور مريم وشقائق النعمان والاقحوان الكبير والكتان البري و الجلاديوس والاقحوان الصغير والركيبه وبنات الخب والتولب الجبلي الأرجواني في حضرة السوسنة السوداء بناءً على طلبها ليطلعوها على تقاريرهم لفصل الربيع الذي انقضى وهل كل منهم حقق لزواره العبق الذي يرجونه منه .
فبادرة الخزامى الحديث علها تجد لها عذراً ولأصدقائها من هذا الموقف العصيب الذي وجدوا به انفسهم أمام سيدتهم السوسنة السوداء فقالت والشحوب والحزن يعلو محياها لقد بذل الفريق قصارى جهده كي يسعد أهل الربوة بعبق الزهور وانطلقنا نبث عطورنا في كل مكان وبكل سخاء للقاصي والداني من غير تمييز ولا حساب فصفق لنا الرعاء وابتهج لنا الاطفال وعلت شعبيتنا بين عامة أهل الربوة ولكن سرعان ما اعتلتنا الحشرات فهذه تقرض أوراقنا وهذه تمص رحيقنا وهذه تتخذ منا سكناً وما ان هدأت الحشرات عنا حتى واجهتنا الخماسين فتارة تنزع الأوراق وتعرينا وتظهر عوراتنا وبعض زلاتنا أمام أهل الربوة وتارة تجفف أزهارنا وتذبلها لتظهرنا بمظهر الميت الذي لا رجاء فيه فكنا نصبر ونحتمل حتى كافحنا بعض أهل الربوة بدعوى ان عبقنا الذي ملأ المكان أضر بهم فاصبح يجر لهم التحسس والتهاب الجيوب وضيق التنفس .
فبدلنا خطط الرفاهية لأهل الربوة الى خطط الدفاع عن النفس والإصرار على البقاء فسرنا نحول مخصصات رفاهيه أهل الربوة من عبق الزهور الى علاج أهل الربو والتحسس وضيق النفس فملأنا جيوبهم ومكثنا عهودنا مع أهل الربوة لنبقى ويبقوا فاصبحنا نحيا بينهم بشحابة المنظر وصيت عبق الزهور الذي كان يوماً يملأ المكان ثم سكتت الخزامى ولم تزد ببنت شفاة .
ملأ الحزن والأسف وجه السوسنة السوداء وخيم الصمت على الجميع لحظة.... وقالت السوسنة السوداء أهكذا تكون الثقة بكم وهكذا تبادروني الجزاء أهل يجب أن أكون أنا في كل مكان وأهتم وأرعى بنفسي كل شيء ولا أعتمد على أحد وحتى روح المبادرة ماتت فيكم فكيف لي ان احقق لأهل ربوتي بهجتهم وأنتم افلستم خزانتهم 

**************************************************  ***



 

*السوسنة نبته شعبية أردنية وفلسطينية. وتنبت في موسم الربيع . ومن بين الذين تنبهوا، مبكرا لأهمية السوسنة السوداء*
*عالم النباتات البريطاني امهيرست هايني*
*الذي شارك في بعثة استكشافية إلى شرق نهر الأردن عام 1872 وكتب مشيرا إلى وفرة هذه السوسنة في بلاد مؤاب "التي كانت تظهر في كل مكان امتدادا من مؤاب إلى لبنان". واطلق على هذه الزهرة السوسنة السوداء، بسبب لونها الأسود القريب للبنفسجي أو اللون الأزرق، الذي تتخذه لونا لها في بداية نموها. ورغم أن اللون الأسود هو الغالب إلا أن اللون الأبيض يظهرا فيها على شكل بقعة في وسط أوراقها التي تتخذ الواحدة منها شكل السهم. ويبلغ ارتفاع النبتة بين 10-15 سم، وتكثر في المناطق الصحراوية، ومنطقة البحر الميت والأغوار الشمالية، وصحراء النقب وتزهر في شهري شباط (فبراير) وآذار (مارس) من كل عام. ويخفي جمال النبتة الآسر، قوتها، وتحملها لظروف بيئية قاسية، وصمودها وسط الصحراء، وبزوغها من بين الصخور وفي الأودية والتلال. وتعتبر هذه الفترة من العام، موسما نموذجيا للرحلات البرية في الأردن لاكتشاف المواقع الأثرية والبحث عن النباتات خصوصا السوسنة السوداءوتطرح اقتراحات في الأردن لحماية السوسنة السوداء والنباتات الشبيهة، خصوصا في مناطق الصحراء والبحر الميت، وكانت تشريعات اتخذتها الأردن عندما أعلنتها الزهرة الوطنية لها، حيث تتواجد بكثرة شرق نهر الأردن وجبال عجلون، ومنطقة البحر الميت، وزوبيا و برقش، ومحمية اليرموك. واعلن الأردن حمايته للسوسنة السوداء، باعتبارها اندر زهور الأرض، معلنا فخره بأنها تنبت في أراضيه، واطلق العاهل الأردني الملك عبد الله الثاني اسم السوسنة السوداء على السيارة التي تم تصنيعها في مركز الملك عبد الله، واتخذت اللجنة الأولمبية الأردنية من السوسنة السوداء شعاراً رسمياً. وبموازاة ذلك تسعى أوساط في الأردن، إلى إثارة الاهتمام*
*بالسوسنة السوداء، مثلما هو الحال بزهور برية أخرى كشقائق النعمان التي تعتبر نبتة محمية في الأردن،*
*.** واتخاذها شعارا ورمزا*[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ثانكس عبدالله على المرور

----------


## كايدالركيبات

موضوع جميل بس شقه الأول كأنه يحمل صبغة مجازيه ....

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

:Icon26:  يسلموووووووووو  :Icon26:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------

